#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Getting problem with Many to Many relationship.

## Reema

Hi everyone,

Got a problem with a many to many relationship. So much so I've started a new DB to test out whats wrong.

got a table called property
Got a table called owners
Got a junction table

Related them together using LandID and OwnerID via a many to many relationship using the junction table. The junction table contains PropertyID & OwnerID as numbers and primary key references.

Now when I create a form it gives me an error telling me that the field cannot be updated and the junction table has no data inside it and I loose the data.

Banging my head up against a brickwall!!!

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi Reema,

What you have described regarding the table structure and relationships, seems fine.  But you have not described the form, or it's row source so it is difficult to suggest any help.

-  What do you expect the form to do?
-  How have you structured the form's row source?  Is it a query or a table?
-  Which field cannot be updated?

Cheers,

----------

